
UK is about to wield unprecedented surveillance powers – here’s what it means - laktak
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/23/13718768/uk-surveillance-laws-explained-investigatory-powers-bill
======
pfooti
Wow. Browsing history available to police without a warrant. Personally, I'm
not in the UK, but the fact that this is happening in a democracy means I'm
suddenly really serious about figuring out how to set up a VPN hosted in a
country with privacy laws I can trust. Which, I'm sure, is probably no real
country, but at least enough to make it hard for Big Brother to look over my
shoulder.

------
nurettin
How will they store every website anyone visits for a year when everyone
starts using SSH tunnels?

~~~
dflock
Unfortunately, the vast majority of people either think that this kind of
legislation is fine - to catch terrorists/pedos, nothing to hide etc... or
just don't know/care.

If that wasn't the case, then legislation like this wouldn't get passed - and
people wouldn't vote for the kind of politicians who promise to pass it.

Statistically, ~0% of the population even knows what SSH is, let alone using
SSH tunneling for everything. Thinking otherwise is, sadly, just a comforting
fantasy.

~~~
brokenmachine
I think the people who don't care about such draconian laws have very little
knowledge of history, and even less ability to extrapolate from that
knowledge.

------
samsolomon
>...it establishes a dangerous new norm, where surveillance of all citizens’
online activity is seen as the baseline for a peaceful society. Collect
evidence first, the government is saying, and find the criminals later.

Sounds like something right out of 1984. Who is Oceania at war with again?

~~~
chopin
We, The Citizens, obviously.

~~~
arethuza
I fear making those kinds of "inferences" may one day soon get people in
tangible trouble.

Crimestop comrade, crimestop!

------
lunchboxsushi
sounds like lots of big business opportunities might be coming up in allowing
citizens and businesses hidden browsing from ISP's and Mobile Carriers.

~~~
brokenmachine
And how long until such businesses are made illegal?

